# One Health Pass + barangay



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We'll be staying in Angeles City. For One Health Pass we need need the barangay. Is that a part of the city or other?
Thanks.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry for my ignorance Dan but what is "one health pass"?
There are 42,000 Barangay's and nearly 1,500 municipalities in the Philippines. Barangays are local areas and some things gained there, Municipalities are like city halls, if you need a Barangay clearance then you need to know the area where you will be staying to go to the correct Barangay,,,,,,, take plenty of I.D. and paperwork with you.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The barangay will be part of the address where you will be staying. For instance my address is 224 Brgy Bacong, town, province.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

One Health Pass is required by all persons entering the Philippines and if no QR Code they will not allow you to board the plane to your destination. In this case USA to Manila. Angeles City is the municipality I assume and the province is Pampanga. 
One Health Pass 
I'm not sure when that won't be required. We are concerned about technical issues that don't let us complete the registration 72 hours before departure. Thus be denied boarding. Others have registered with OHP and I'm sure there is an excellent chance of no issues.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not heard of that requirement to date. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My bad, a new one to me.









One Health Pass Registration to Travel to the Philippines (OHP)


The One Health Pass (OHP) for the Philippines has been replaced by a new mandatory health declaration system. Submit your health form online here.




www.philippinesvisa.com





I'm sure from what I read it's all done online.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> One Health Pass is required by all persons entering the Philippines and if no QR Code they will not allow you to board the plane to your destination. In this case USA to Manila. Angeles City is the municipality I assume and the province is Pampanga.
> One Health Pass
> I'm not sure when that won't be required. We are concerned about technical issues that don't let us complete the registration 72 hours before departure. Thus be denied boarding. Others have registered with OHP and I'm sure there is an excellent chance of no issues.


OHP seems to be set up to use by smartphone, friends have struggled using a laptop. We did ours just over a week ago and it was a breeze, took 10 minutes. I did notice that my wife registering as a filipino got different questions to me as a foreigner. Make sure you screen shot to QR code as the emails don't arrive. If you make a mistake make a new application as you can't go back to make correlations.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary D said:


> OHP seems to be set up to use by smartphone, friends have struggled using a laptop. We did ours just over a week ago and it was a breeze, took 10 minutes. I did notice that my wife registering as a filipino got different questions to me as a foreigner. Make sure you screen shot to QR code as the emails don't arrive. If you make a mistake make a new application as you can't go back to make correlations.


We have watched videos and they say it can be done on desktop computer. That is preferred since the smaller screens are awkward. The phone screen is too small and we had a photo rejected by Spass. So despite a good jpg photo for S-pass we are not sure how to upload a photo they will take. Spass is required too. The only other way would be by laptop so if we got stuck at the airport we could show them the registration on the laptop. I'll take screen shots of every page.
I can't take screen shots on my phone or copy paste either. I don't have any idea how to do it. And upload of a photo failed and upload of vaccine card could fail also. Don't know until we try 72 hours before departure. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Uploading the vaccine cert is very easy. I just took a photo of my vaccine card with my phone and in the two places where it asked selected the same phote from my gallery.

Why do you need S-Pass, are you taking an internal flight.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> I can't take screen shots on my phone or copy paste either. I don't have any idea how to do it. And upload of a photo failed and upload of vaccine card could fail also. Don't know until we try 72 hours before departure. Thanks.


Danward, if you were to take a photo of a screenshot it might not look so good on your cell phone, the resolution probably wouldn't work, but if you can figure out how to take a screenshot on your Smartphone it'll work but then again what kind of phone are you using? 

Here's a video on this and it's from the US on how to take a screenshot, it's just a matter of pushing mainly two buttons at the same time while on the page you want to copy and this photo goes directly to your photo album.

Screen shots


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

On my phone you pull the menu down from the top and there's a screen shot button. On my kindle you hold down the power button and amongst the power options there's a screenshot button.
As I said earlier OHP is not laptop friendly, you are making hard work for yourself, every filipino has a smartphone, much fewer a laptop.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

OHP is easy. It even stores things if you change flights no problem.

I used a phone to take the pics of covid cards uploaded that and then a usb cable to the laptop for backup.

I also printed everything out on paper so there was a physical copy in case the phone messed up.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

Danward said:


> We'll be staying in Angeles City. For One Health Pass we need need the barangay. Is that a part of the city or other?
> Thanks.


FYI...You can get the One Health Pass for free. There are links that look similiar to the official Philippine site and they want to charge you $75 USD for the OHP. Recommend you download it to your phone and print a copy to show when you get here. When I recently returned to Manila, there was a checkpoint as you exited the plane. Those who didn't have the OHP were put into a line to be processed for quarintine. Just sayin'!


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> OHP is easy. It even stores things if you change flights no problem.
> 
> I used a phone to take the pics of covid cards uploaded that and then a usb cable to the laptop for backup.
> 
> I also printed everything out on paper so there was a physical copy in case the phone messed up.


So you moved your cell phone screen shots to your laptop for printing?

Where along the way did you need to have the code scanned? I remember one article saying entering the departure airport, the check-in desk, the boarding area, the baggage claim, etc.

Once we complete the registration and turn our phone off for the day, the next day phone on and click on One Health Pass and it opens up the code?

Thanks!


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary D said:


> Uploading the vaccine cert is very easy. I just took a photo of my vaccine card with my phone and in the two places where it asked selected the same phote from my gallery.
> 
> Why do you need S-Pass, are you taking an internal flight.


s-pass is required for some movement between municipalities.








S-PaSS


S-PaSS is a travel management system developed by the Department of Science and Technology (DOST) VI primarily intended to make travelling of Locally Stranded Individuals (LSIs), Returning Overseas Filipinos (ROFs) Emergency Travelers (ETs), and other travelers during this pandemic Safe, Swift...




s-pass.ph





As far as TrazeApp someone said it's old and they don't use it any more. I tried to register for that and it failed to accept a photo upload from my phone's photos. If anyone has any other updates on TrazeApp please let us know.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> s-pass is required for some movement between municipalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only used Traze when it first came out a couple of year's ago, pretty much been replaced by S-Pass, The are no more check points between provinces so only time we used S-Pass was earlier in the year when we flew to ****** and Palawan. S-Pass is only valid per journey so only needed just before you travel.
Looks like I can't use the word N e g r o s


----------

